# Quiz: Does Birth Order Affect Who You Are?



## Prairie dog (May 30, 2021)

Quiz: Does Birth Order Affect Who You Are?

https://www.webmd.com/parenting/rm-...=oivAp5DbviLrOb/CiG9KMRJZpsk9@mj5Qt@2L91lGa8=



                                     8   right                                                     1  wrong              

                 Share your score:                                   

                   89


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2021)

6 *✓* 3 *✗*

67%


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> 6 *✓* 3 *✗*
> 
> 67%


Ditto! I’m the youngest.


----------



## MrPants (May 30, 2021)

2 correct the rest wrong - 22%
What the hel* do I know!


----------



## Gary O' (May 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Aunt Marg said:
> 
> 
> > *✓* 3 *✗*
> ...


Me too

One or two seemed rather elusive

But then, I was the middle child....sooooo


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> But then, I was the middle child....sooooo


Ohhhh. The ‘middle’ child. 
That explains it all then


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Me too
> 
> One or two seemed rather elusive
> 
> ...


That poster you did just kills me, seeing the sweet little boy on the left just makes my heart ache.

This is something that never happened in my childhood home, and I made double sure it didn't happen in our home. Once my children were old enough to start doing little things, I had them fetching this for me, and fetching that for me, and I'd say to them, "_mommy could really use your help with the baby, can you be a good little girl/boy and help me today_".

It's amazing how far that love went and how wanted and appreciated my kids felt when I included them in everything. My boys were... _meh_, not much for babies, but my daughters wanted in on everything.

I credit my mom for having conditioned me for having done what I did when it came to making sure no one in our home ever felt left out, and I made sure older ones got special attention and extra love.

I witnessed it one too many times in homes over the years where a new baby would come along and suddenly the older ones took a back seat, and that's wrong, and same applies to dads. No matter how saddled I was with little ones, I always made sure to remind my husband how much I appreciated and loved him, and I made time to give him a hug, a kiss, and show him affection.


----------



## Gemma (May 30, 2021)

7 correct/2 wrong

78%

I'm a middle child


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2021)

They got mine right. It came up that I am the youngest in my family.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 30, 2021)

Funny that my score and percentage reflects "middling" when I am in fact the oldest.


----------



## terry123 (May 30, 2021)

67% and I am the oldest.


----------



## Gary O' (May 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> That poster you did just kills me, seeing the sweet little boy on the left just makes my heart ache.


Yeah, when I saw that pic, I just had to create that poster


Aunt Marg said:


> I credit my mom for having conditioned me for having done what I did when it came to making sure no one in our home ever felt left out, and I made sure older ones got special attention and extra love.



Heh, in our family we considered ourselves extremely fortunate to be not seen, and not heard

There was no 'first', no 'middle', no 'baby'

Meals were somewhat special;

*EAT!!*

We ate

Looking back, that was rather efficient


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 31, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, when I saw that pic, I just had to create that poster
> 
> 
> Heh, in our family we considered ourselves extremely fortunate to be not seen, and not heard
> ...


Oh, yes... the not seen and not heard thing applied in my childhood home, too, and if one of my kids took to whining about something, particularly exclaiming that they were bored, I rolled-out a few little jobs for them to do and you wouldn't believe how fast they applied the old, not seen and not heard rule after their jobs were done.

I agree, the simpler the better, worked so very well for many generations.


----------



## Raven (May 31, 2021)

I had 2 wrong and 7 right.  Just Guessed them all.


----------



## Pink Biz (May 31, 2021)

*I'm the youngest of three.

*


----------



## DaveA (May 31, 2021)

Am I the only forum member without siblings?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm by far the youngest and from experience, I disagreed with quite a few 'correct' answers.   I tended to feel constantly compared to my older siblings, but being a lot younger, I grew up in a rapidly changing  time.  I'm glad my own children were born fairly close together.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 4, 2021)

Your Score:
 5 4
SHARE YOUR SCORE:
56

Results:​ 
A middling score. Try taking this quiz again to move it up.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 15, 2021)

Your Score:
 7  2
SHARE YOUR SCORE:
78

Results:​You're No. 1 when it comes to birth-order smarts!

I might have the birth-order smarts but I am the youngest child of 3.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2021)

It was a bit difficult for me, because I'm the Eldest of my mothers children, but not the eldest of my Fathers' and have a bunch of siblings older and younger . I also have an only child of my own ..... so I didn't do well with these answers , and didn't agree with some, so I only got 56 %


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2021)

1X
89


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 15, 2021)

I haven't taken the test but I might be a bit of an enigma...

Youngest of four
2nd daughter

And since there's 11 years between me and my next older sibling, I'm also like a whole new family, so the oldest.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 15, 2021)

8 right, 1 wrong.  
I fall near the middle in a field of 5.


----------



## feywon (Aug 15, 2021)

8 out of 9 correct.  
Like @CinnamonSugar my 'birth order' experiences a mixed bag:
First year of life i was an 'only' and not only my parents but the neighbors in the Trailer Camp we lived in doted on me. 
Then my 3 half sisters from Dad's first marriage came to live with us, after spending several years in a 'Children's Home' in NJ after being removed from their mother's custody. The eldest of them was in a different 'dorm' in separate building from younger two, which no doubt impacted their relationships with each other, especially since there were various types of abuse going on in the facility. The eldest resisted accepting my Mom, but she was protective of me from the start. i became not just the youngest, but 'the baby'. They ranged from 7 to 10 years older.

At age 10 my parents split up and Mom took me to NJ where both sides of extended family lived. After a brief attempted reconciliation over the holidays in winter of 56-57; Mom and i moved north and they divorced. i became an only, a latch-key kid. Loved the solitude except at holidays. But the oldest two of my sisters visited a couple of times a year and that was always a joy for me. 

Mom remarried when i was about 13-14,but it was off/on for several years. When i was 16, Middle of Junior year HS, Mom got pregnant with my little brother. My 1st stepdad contributed money but he had wanted her to 'get rid of it' even tried to get to her to give the baby up for adoption to a rich couple he knew. But already in late 30s and having had more than one miscarriage she figured this was her last shot at another child of her own. (to her credit she loved my sisters, and was so fair to them that when the youngest of them told me at age 6 'You're not our real sister', i assumed i was adopted or something.) 1/1/63 i became a defacto 'eldest', the term these days is i was 'parentified' by the amount of responsibility i took on in regard to my baby brother. My life consisted mostly of school and caring for him while Mom worked, slept, or socialized outside our home. Just when i was finding my 'tribe' of openminded oddballs, the woman who had pushed me from earliest memory to socialize like a 'normal' child begrudged me time for myself, unless i was on babysitting jobs for others that she had arranged (and took 90% of my earnings then wondered why i was anxious to leave home.) 

These things are interesting and backed by studies, but you have to understand that not all 'polls' or studies are conducted in ways that get at heart of any matter. How, where and of whom you ask the questions can influence how they respond.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 17, 2021)

Well, I was the first born, and I became a registered nurse. My brother went into the  vending machine food business. My brother got away with a lot more than I was allowed to. I guess my parents figured they had a spare, so they didn't have to worry so much.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 17, 2021)

I scored 100%, but to be fair, some of my answers were guesses. I'm the 2nd youngest of 6 children .. youngest of 3 sisters.


----------

